# piddle place worth it?



## chefjack (Aug 9, 2015)

does anyone use the piddle place? i live in an apartment and was planning on litter training my new puppy (get her exactly one month from tomorrow) but i just discovered piddleplace through an ad on this site. so just wondering if anyone actually uses it or if its just a $100+ gimmick


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I used one when millie was a puppy just to train her that she has so use grass.
It helped her become used to the fact off finding grass before going potty and so when I took it away she automatically went to the back door so she could be let out onto the grass


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I follow the advice of someone on the forum here and made my own pad holder. I just use potty pads in the bottom of it. I just bought a pin and cut a hole out of the front of it and it works perfect. The Piddle Place is really cool if you want the grass stuff instead. I prefer pads though.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a great idea. Especially for males! I use washable pee pads (human 30x36") and they work great for 3 chi's.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I follow the advice of someone on the forum here and made my own pad holder. I just use potty pads in the bottom of it. I just bought a pin and cut a hole out of the front of it and it works perfect. The Piddle Place is really cool if you want the grass stuff instead. I prefer pads though.


That looks familiar! LOL It is easy to clean (I use vinegar & water and maybe power wash or it hit it with a hose twice a year). It is perfect for boys! That is why we did it as Sonny likes to life his leg. 

I have heard that piddle place stinks over time. Not sure if true but that is the reason I did not go with it. Pads are cheaper and throw away than artificial turf.


----------



## chefjack (Aug 9, 2015)

why pads over a traditional litterbox?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I use a large litter box for my crew. I choose to use a litter box over pads, though I do sometimes keep pads handy. Pads are more costly in my opinion. Especially in a dual chi household. I'd go through a couple pads a day. As opposed to the large 30 something pound tidy cats I buy that lasts a long time. For us, litter inside the pan lasts about 2 weeks. It's scoopable. And I change it out every couple weeks. The only negative is that it's messy. You have to sweep often lol. But I'm used to it. We use a mat in front of the box which catches most of the litter nicely. I do plan to buy an enclosed box, which I think will make a huge difference, less sweeping.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

chefjack said:


> why pads over a traditional litterbox?


I think my Chihuahuas would eat litter. Plus the dust would bother their allergies and mine. Litter just seems icky when I can just change a pad out real quick.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine don't eat litter. The litter I buy isn't dusty. And dogs have been known to eat their pads. It's all about personal preference. As I don't like the idea of mine stepping on old pee spots on a potty pad. That to me is icky.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Mine don't eat litter. The litter I buy isn't dusty. And dogs have been known to eat their pads. It's all about personal preference. As I don't like the idea of mine stepping on old pee spots on a potty pad. That to me is icky.


Lol, to each their own!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I think my Chihuahuas would eat litter. Plus the dust would bother their allergies and mine. Litter just seems icky when I can just change a pad out real quick.


Mine refused to let it touch their paws! They hated it! They won I lost!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I have used the washable potty pads over the past 7 years and they have worked out great ! I never tried the litter or the artificial grass , so I cant say how that would work out.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*Piddle Place Indoor potty*

Thank you for asking! I always appreciate reviews and comments. I invented the Piddle Place for my 7 year old dog I work as a nurse, and my shift switched to 10 hours from 8 hours. My dog could not wait 10 hours to have relief. I tried puppy pads, but they were messy, and my grandson didn't want them in the land fill. I wanted something that was sanitary, no contact with pet waste, and no odor. that looks cute in my home. 

It certainly does work, its cheaper than puppy pads over time, and has no odor. The big difference in the valve drain system. Just put down the cover and open the drain valve. We also donate these to shelters, and they connect a garden hose the valve, and drain it down a central drain. At the shelter where I volunteered the number one reason people tried to give up their dog was housebreaking issues. We found that this solved the problem for thousands of people, so I hope this works for you as well.

Profits from our product is donated to shelters, so we appreciate your help in sharing our story and giving us a try. PS: If you order from our website, remember to cancel the supersaver. It delivers the base unit charger every 8 weeks, and with a small Chi, you wont need that much. 

Thank you again

Kathy


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtOvV6nistM

A quick note, this is how it works. The pad drains instantly so their is no mess, and the pad does not hold urine It is also machine washable if needed.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I was just looking at this but I don't think it would work for my chi. He has been using a pee pad on a holder. But he has started squatting on the pad near the edge and is peeing mostly on the edges of the holder and it's getting on the floor. I think he'd do the same thing with the piddle place. And with no lip/edge he'd get more pee on the floor. It's also bigger than I want. I'd consider it more if it came in a smaller size.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Skippy The Piddle Place has a protective guard around it that helps males dogs stay put. Most dogs don't like stepping on a puppy pad if it is wet. Maybe your fur baby was getting wet paws? Our system drains into a base straight away, so their paws stay dry. perhaps that was the problem? My Kippers would not use the same puppy pad twice.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

That could be it. Even with a new pad, he's peeing over the edge. It seems to be a new habit. He's smart and eager to learn so I think the piddle place would work for him. Are there any plans to make a smaller piddle place? 30x19 is much bigger than I want. I don't want to invest the $ into it and find that it doesn't work for us, or that my big dogs like it.


I work long strange hours as a nurse, as well.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*best indoor puppy potty*

Thank you my fellow nurse, yes our hours are strange, and sometimes we can't leave a patient to go home and walk our fur babies. Right now this is the only size we have. We had a smaller version, but so many dogs would turn around a few times when they would go poo, that they would miss. This size was a compromise, and people with larger dogs have learned to attach two together. I wish I had better news for you, and I certainly would not want you to buy something that did not work! Maybe if you try just the pad that goes on top of the Piddle Place and try it with you old puppy pad underneath. If he uses our turf that way, he will continue to use it once it is on the base. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

I was looking at this and have tried another type of fake grass that drained into the bottom of the pan and what not but the grass kind of sucked.. This seems more reliable and better, but I wanted to ask how you clean out the tank itself? That is what I am concerned with about buying this... I don't want to buy it and it's hard to clean out because you can't open it or anything?

Right now I am using a pee pad on a pee pad holder, but my Chi will stick her butt off the mat when going poop so it drops on the floor ._. Sometimes they'll pee on the edge too. Can you use two pee-guards to enclose area with just one side open or is it only available for one side?


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*best indoor puppy potty*

LOL, too funny. The Piddle Place has back splash that can be used to keep your Chi in place. I have some customers that place a plastic plant on the other side so the dog has not option but to keep his backside on the grass.

mat is 100 PVC, extremely porous, and machine washable. (but not the dryer) pee pads get expensive and messy, (my grandson made me stop using them because they wound up in the landfill here.

There is a hose connection on the valve that you could back wash if you really wanted to, but I promise, there is never a reason you would need to get inside of the piddle place Once a month, I toss the mat in the washer, and give the top a quick once-over with my toilet brush. That's is. The bio-enzyme will totally remove odor. 

I very much look forward to your comments and review. We learn something from everyone here.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Thought for the day....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't see the pic.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Whoops, thank you Meoshia! Happy national dog appreciate day


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Skippy has been using the piddle place for a little over a month now. It's actually going great. I was quite skeptical. He trained to it really quick. It's definitely more sanitary than the pee pads that we were using. I like that our trash no longer smells like stale pee. I'm still trying to get him to pee in the middle (or with all four paws on the turf), sometimes he pees over the edge. But not nearly as much or as bad as it was with the pee pad/holder we were using before.

He still goes on regular walks and isn't confused about where to "go" unless he's sneaking around the house and unattended by a person.


Before Skippy, we had tiny yorkies. We used washable and disposable pads for years and years. We tried litter for a short time, too. So far, I am finding the piddle place much easier and way less smelly.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*best indoor puppy potty*

We thank you and Skippy for giving us a try. I am glad you no longer need the disposable pads, they are not very friendly to the environment. I would love a photo! Thank you




Skippy said:


> Skippy has been using the piddle place for a little over a month now. It's actually going great. I was quite skeptical. He trained to it really quick. It's definitely more sanitary than the pee pads that we were using. I like that our trash no longer smells like stale pee. I'm still trying to get him to pee in the middle (or with all four paws on the turf), sometimes he pees over the edge. But not nearly as much or as bad as it was with the pee pad/holder we were using before.
> 
> He still goes on regular walks and isn't confused about where to "go" unless he's sneaking around the house and unattended by a person.
> 
> ...


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but how do you get them to understand that's the place to 'go'? It's so different from the pads. I like the idea of not having pads around with pee spots on them (even though I change them almost every day). I hate to spend the money and then find out my babies don't use it.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I started with it set up and put a pee pad on top of it. Then every few days I made a pee pad smaller and smaller by folding it. One day I just stopped putting the pee pad on it and he forgot about it and used it the piddle place as intended.


I'll try to get pictures, but he's super fast!


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*no wee wee pads*



zellko said:


> This may be a dumb question, but how do you get them to understand that's the place to 'go'? It's so different from the pads. I like the idea of not having pads around with pee spots on them (even though I change them almost every day). I hate to spend the money and then find out my babies don't use it.


Thank you for asking, that's a simple switch, and will save you money. Like with Skippy here, just place the pad on top of the indoor puppy potty for the first few days, the next few days, place the pad underneath the turf on the potty so your dog can see the pad, smell the pad, but has to walk up on the dog toilet to access the pad. After that, your dog should be used to walking up on the Piddle Place, and will use it on his own. Just remember to praise him when he uses it. 

There are training instructions from a trainer named Frank Martin in NYC, that has a website with training dogtoilettraining

I look forward to hearing what works for you. I learn something new from everyone
Kathy


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah Skippy Thank you so much. Do you have a photo? Our office would love a photo of Skippy on the Piddle Place. I thank you for the update

kathy


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Greetings Chef Jack, please see our reviews. Thank you for asking about Piddle Place. It was our goal to develop something sanitary and odor free, and was environmentally friendly. With the protective guard in place, your male pup can have a "let up" 

I appreciate your looking at all options that are available, this is a great community for advice and good ideas. Whatever you choose for your chi-baby, he will be comfortable when you are at work, and that's the important thing

Kathy


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*piddle place training*



zellko said:


> This may be a dumb question, but how do you get them to understand that's the place to 'go'? It's so different from the pads. I like the idea of not having pads around with pee spots on them (even though I change them almost every day). I hate to spend the money and then find out my babies don't use it.


The difference here is the bio+treatment that is sprayed on the surface. While it neutralizes odor, it also has a Deo Essence that is scented as lawn. We want our fur baby to know the Piddle Place has the same scent as outside. Otherwise, you pet might think that anywhere inside is okay to use as a potty. It's important to be consistent.

I hope this helps

kathy


----------



## TexyMom (Apr 15, 2016)

*Piddlin'*

My 3 month old is using the Piddle Place. I started off with pee pads and couldn't stand her walking in the pee. I have a fence set up for her since we live in a 5th wheel full time. I put down heavy plastic then indoor/carpet. So she is limited where she can go. I put pads on it the first few days. Then when she peed the last time I turned it over and rubbed it on the grass so she could smell it. Worked like a charm. I can't take her out down the stairs, there are 4 of them and she will never be able to go up and down. And don't have a fenced in yard. We do walk and she can go outside, but can go inside also. Nice on rainy days.


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

I bought the IRIS training and puppy pad holder. Cost me $15 bucks and I'm sure we be more than sufficient.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*best indoor pet potty*



MyChiLokii said:


> I bought the IRIS training and puppy pad holder. Cost me $15 bucks and I'm sure we be more than sufficient.


I agree there are many option to the Piddle Place but in the long run, puppy pads will cost you more, and they will cost the environment more. I love all the feedback, and so happy with any solution we find that allows our pets to be comfortable when we can't be home. 

Not allowing our pets to piddle when they need to can lead to many health issues. Our Chi Babies have small bladders, and I am happy you can offer them a solution that allows them dignity.

Group hug.


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

Piddleplace said:


> I agree there are many option to the Piddle Place but in the long run, puppy pads will cost you more, and they will cost the environment more. I love all the feedback, and so happy with any solution we find that allows our pets to be comfortable when we can't be home.
> 
> Not allowing our pets to piddle when they need to can lead to many health issues. Our Chi Babies have small bladders, and I am happy you can offer them a solution that allows them dignity.
> 
> Group hug.


Agreed. I think the piddle place is a fantastic option. I guess just the cost up front just deterred me a bit (NOT that is isnt worth it, just I haven't spent that much money on a single item for the pups yet.

I do have a question though. What about poopin? I can see how it is great and makes sense for pee time in the event we don't get outside in time, but what about it someone misses #2? How easy is it to clean? Is it just remove the turf, dump the poop, wipe down, put back and respray?


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*indoor pet potty*



MyChiLokii said:


> Agreed. I think the piddle place is a fantastic option. I guess just the cost up front just deterred me a bit (NOT that is isnt worth it, just I haven't spent that much money on a single item for the pups yet.
> 
> I do have a question though. What about poopin? I can see how it is great and makes sense for pee time in the event we don't get outside in time, but what about it someone misses #2? How easy is it to clean? Is it just remove the turf, dump the poop, wipe down, put back and respray?



Yes, both my dog and my cat poop on it too. It's designed for that. Briefly, the turf sits elevated over the base so urine flows underneath the mat into the drain, and air flows under the turf and very quickly dried the poo (sorry) The turf is made of Plastic, so unless you pup has been sick, nothing will stick to the turf. The turf is machine washable, I wash mine once a month just because it makes me feel good. 

So when your Chi poops on the Piddle PlacePiddle Place Dog Potty Grass Pad |Pet Potty Turf Patch, just wait a few minutes, and pick it up as if you walked your dog. Sorry to share this, but I thank you for allowing me to respond.


----------

